# What happens if Jim Jackson doesn't report to NO



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Well...? I heard he's threating not to...


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThaShark316</b>!
> Well...? I heard he's threating not to...



TRADE HIM OBVIOUSLY?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Hornets suspend Jackson indefinitely...*

http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/jackson_041229.html



> e Hornets suspended guard/forward Jim Jackson indefinitely for failing to report to the team.
> 
> Jackson was acquired along with forward Bostjan Nachbar from the Houston Rockets in exchange for guard David Wesley on December 27. The trade will not be affected by Jackson's suspension, meaning Nachbar will be available for tonight's contest vs. Phoenix.


Hopefully this means Wesley can play tonight.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

hey maybe we can get him back again yay!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Hornets suspend Jackson indefinitely...*



> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/jackson_041229.html
> 
> 
> ...





> Jim Jackson, acquired by the New Orleans Hornets in a trade announced Monday, has been suspended indefinitely for failing to report to the team.


 :no:


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

NO doesn't mind this because they will not have to pay him a dollar unless he reports. Saving money can be the only postive thing you can hope for when your 2-25


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

reverse the trade, god please


----------



## Piston-PiercePower (Nov 20, 2004)

Can someone explain to me exactly why this trade had to be done?

I can understand the Lue for Barry trade, but this doesn't seem logical to me. Am I missing something?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Piston-PiercePower</b>!
> Can someone explain to me exactly why this trade had to be done?


With injuries to Sura and Ward we really needed a smaller guard who can shoot the ball. Often times whoever is guarding our PG goes over to double TMac and the Rockets cannot capitalize on the open man. Wesley can score from the outside, he can hit mid range jumpers coming off screens, and he can get to the basket. He is also quick/strong enough to defend other teams star SG's or PG's.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> 
> 
> With injuries to Sura and Ward we really needed a smaller guard who can shoot the ball. Often times whoever is guarding our PG goes over to double TMac and the Rockets cannot capitalize on the open man. Wesley can score from the outside, he can hit mid range jumpers coming off screens, and he can get to the basket. He is also quick/strong enough to defend other teams star SG's or PG's.


so now instead of the pg coming over they'll just send their sf over to double t-mac. and who do we have at sf now that jackson's gone? this trade doesn't do anything.

let's not forget wesley's horrible defense. in order to solve one problem they've created an even bigger one.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> so now instead of the pg coming over they'll just send their sf over to double t-mac. and who do we have at sf now that jackson's gone? this trade doesn't do anything.
> ...


He has been defending very well. TMac is playing SF and Sura is spending more time at the 2 spot where he penetrates and dishes.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

really? he was being played like a money out there. i liked the effort but his defense was absolutely horrible. not to mention he wasn't taking care of the ball.


----------

